# Stag Party???



## Jay1981 (18 Jan 2009)

Hey. I,m best man for a wedding thats on in nov. Ant one ideas on a great place for a stag night for 20 plus fellas? Going in August. Was thing of Newcastle or some place in Poland but never heard of antone going there. Also would staying in ireland be cheaper?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Jan 2009)

An activity centre in Ireland? Followed by food at a restaurant, ending up at a pub/nightclub ..... with 20 fellas hiring a mini bus with driver would be a good idea also.


----------



## soy (19 Jan 2009)

Belfast?
Benefit of UK prices but do not need to fly


----------



## baldyman27 (19 Jan 2009)

6 of us went to Budapest about 18 months ago, I can honestly say it was the best stag I was ever on. Can't remember exactly but I dont think it was that expensive.


----------



## Hillsalt (19 Jan 2009)

Brussels! Ryanair flights (from Dublin and Shanno)n are cheap  at the weekend and so are 4* hotels.

I booked a stag party for 16 lads in 2003. We stayed room only in Hilton. It's a great city; lots of bars and clubs. It's a a mix of Amsterfam and Paris. It cost around €120 per head although 4 lads booked closer to the date and they paid more. 

Hotels in Brussels are cheap at weekends because it is primarily a business city and not a tourist one. 

I had my stag in Tullamore!!!


----------



## airgead07 (22 Jan 2009)

Been in Liverpool/Leeds/Newcastle and Edinburgh on stags, all good craic but hassle of getting through english airports to get a ryanair fight home with a hangover kills me..delays...queing...more queing....

Cheaper now with the exchange rate.

Heard Tullamore is also good, reckon Galway is also a great sot for a stag.


----------



## Lollix (22 Jan 2009)

Jay1981 said:


> Hey. I,m best man for a wedding thats on in nov. Ant one ideas on a great place for a stag night for 20 plus fellas? Going in August. Was thing of Newcastle or some place in Poland but never heard of antone going there. Also would staying in ireland be cheaper?


 
Why don't you ask Antone? If he isn't happy, there's no point in going.


----------



## Roundy# (23 Jan 2009)

Have done the newcastle/liverpool/manchester stags........but at the end of the day you can't beat hiring a mini bus, staying local and heading on a pub crawl to local pubs out in the country.......did that for the last stag i was on and it was great crack. Plus all your buddies might be more thankful in these recessionary times!!


----------



## Jay1981 (2 Feb 2009)

How about going to a race day somewhere. Hard trying to keep everyone happy. I'm pushing for westport or kilkenny.


----------



## limerick123 (3 Feb 2009)

berlin


----------



## milan (3 Feb 2009)

Far cheaper goin to somewhere like liverpool than staying in Ireland, A pound a Pint in some pubs over there


----------



## briancbyrne (3 Feb 2009)

liverpool is a great spot for a stag


----------



## KFB123 (3 Feb 2009)

Was at a stag in Sligo. Clay pigeon shooting followed by pub crawl/food in the many cool pubs in Sligo. Then onto the Velvet Room in Sligo. Best nightclub I've ever been in, in Ireland or Europe. You can book a VIP table upstairs free of charge.
Way better than expected and very surprised because i thought Sligo wouldn't be great


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Feb 2009)

KFB123 said:


> Was at a stag in Sligo. Clay pigeon shooting followed by pub crawl/food in the many cool pubs in Sligo. Then onto the Velvet Room in Sligo. Best nightclub I've ever been in, in Ireland or Europe. You can book a VIP table upstairs free of charge.
> Way better than expected and very surprised because i thought Sligo wouldn't be great


 
Putting together a stag at the mo myself. Sligo was one i was thinking of !

Where did you stay, as usual we need a stag friendly hotel !


----------



## KFB123 (3 Feb 2009)

I think it was the Sligo City Hotel. Say you are on a college reunion. Nice hotel and well located to all the good bars


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Feb 2009)

sounds good i'll look it up. we book a few groups seperately and that will be that !


----------

